

Overcast’s 2014 sales numbers - AbeEstrada
http://www.marco.org/2015/01/15/overcast-sales-numbers

======
funkyboy
I wrote a little post to put those numbers in perspective:
[http://www.upbeat.it/2015/01/16/putting-marcos-numbers-in-
pe...](http://www.upbeat.it/2015/01/16/putting-marcos-numbers-in-perspective/)

------
melling
That's not really a lot of money. Going forward, it looks like he might
average $20k/month, at best. If he wanted to hire another developer, for
example, he really couldn't afford it. Sure, it's nice for now, but it's not a
long-term business.

~~~
0sense
It depends on how much time he spends on this on a daily basis. I am guessing
its only a few hours a week now. If you take that view then I think numbers
are very good.

This saved time will allow him to do other things and spawn off other
interesting projects which is pretty cool imo.

